# Trexlertown Swap meet



## jrapoza (Feb 22, 2017)

Spring Time Trexlertown Bicycle Swap Meet

May 5, 6, 7, 2017

Event: 3 Day Bicycle Swap Meet, Trexlertown Fire Department Fairgrounds located behind the Fire station.

Location: 7723 Hamilton Blvd, Trexlertown, PA 18031

Date: Friday May 5th, 6th, 7th and 2017.

1. Free Spectator and general admission

2. Friday May 5, 2017, Gates open at 4:00 PM.

Please do not show up at the Trexlertown Fire Department Fairgrounds
prior to 4:00 PM.

3. Vendor spaces are 65.00 for 3 days, which includes 2 nights of camping.

4. Vendor spaces 50.00 for 2 days. 1 night of camping included.

5. Vendor space 25.00 for day.

Vendor Setup is Friday at 4:00 PM open to public at 4:00 PM

Saturday May 6, swap starts at daybreak free admission to spectators

Sunday May 7, swap starts at daybreak free admission to spectators. Show ends 1:00 pm, everyone must depart fairgrounds

I hope this answers all your questions but feel free to phone me 508 558 5129 or email jrapoza@earthlink.net

I thank you in advance, Joe Rapoza

I ask everyone who reads this email to post it every where possible and forward this email to everyone possible. Thank you again. Joe Rapoza
PLEASE NOTE AND FORWARD. THE TREXLERTOWN FALL SWAP MEET WILL BE SEPTEMBER 29, 30 AND OCTOBER 1, 2017.


----------

